# We made it to our new home!



## phreebsd

Last night we made the move to a new host. 
Everything seems faster! 

Page load times are way down and saving a new post is nearly instant.

If anyone finds a problem on this site please let me know via pm or post a thread in the forum help area.

thanks!


----------



## 08GreenBrute

seems faster to me also, glad everything went smooth


----------



## phreebsd

thanks guys..

i just fixed that last of the things i have spotted. everything looks 100% to me.

if you find something wrong, holla!


----------



## bruteforce504

its like night and day now man. before it would take a little while to sign in and a little while to pull up post. and now as soon as you click them they are pullling up. great job and keep up the good work:bigok:


----------



## phreebsd

^glad to hear  
i hope to continue to hear reports like this.


----------



## eagleeye76

It is a lot faster. Great move!


----------



## Miss Puggy

:woot:
another good report!


----------



## phreebsd

yeah it is a good one miss puggy


----------



## gpinjason

This new one sucks.....









just kidding...


----------



## Bootlegger

Its a lot faster on my end....LOTS!!!


----------



## Polaris425

:rockn:


----------



## rmax

i like it, only thing is i didnt not get to the hard losers forum
as mimb was back online for my morning coffee


----------



## swampthing

Is waaaaayyyy better, everything is almost instant. Had no worries with phreebsd on the job. (I`m almost sure that even computers ask him what to do when they don`t know) LOL


----------



## gpinjason

Only complaint i have... wasn't this smiley --> :rockn: on the Generic Smiley list before the move? if not then I guess it's not a complaint, but a brain fart... :nutkick:


----------



## phreebsd

we will probably need to adjust the smilie order again. mr popo can have fun with that one. he did it the first time.

props to gpinjason for being the first poster after the move and for reporting the most problems. 
rep given y0


----------



## gpinjason

Don't know if that's good or bad! Makes me feel like I don't have a life...


----------



## bayou_boy_22

It is faster from the iPhone than before.


----------



## BrutemanAl

The site is 100 times faster now,before the move i didnt come on the site to often because it took a while for it to load and when opening topics it took time also,but now it is just wonderful,click something and it opens in no time at all.

AWESOME JOB!!!!!!!!! Now I will be here more often! Love the site,probably 1 of the best ones I have found and it is full of great people and when you need help there is always someone there to answer your question(s)


----------



## Polaris425

I see all the same smilies in the quick menu :rockn:

I always just type it out though : rockn : w/o the spaces.


----------



## Rack High

Very fast load time which makes the wife happy. She says I can now browse and comment faster which means more FAMILY TIME! LOL!!


----------



## gpinjason

For some reason, the :rockn: smiley wasn't showing up before.. now it is... and also sometimes my "Quick Reply" box doesn't even have the smiley button as well as all of the link/image/etc buttons... maybe something wrong with my stupid computer? :nutkick:


----------



## bshattuck87

I'm on my laptop right now and I can't get it to take a screen shot for some reason. However the forum is doing what it was doing last night. The forum just looks nothing like it normally does and is all scattered out.


----------



## phreebsd

What browser are you using?
I would recommend clearing your internet cache. 
But first try control + f5


----------



## bshattuck87

I'm using Firefox, but I cleared everything internet wise and it's working fine now. What causes it to do that?


Brenton


----------



## phreebsd

i was hoping that would work 

im not sure why it happened :\


----------



## phreebsd

gpinjason said:


> For some reason, the :rockn: smiley wasn't showing up before.. now it is... and also sometimes my "Quick Reply" box doesn't even have the smiley button as well as all of the link/image/etc buttons... maybe something wrong with my stupid computer? :nutkick:


 
let me know where you see the quick reply without all the cool features. it just means it isnt turned on in that particular forum.


----------



## gpinjason

I think it was in the want to buy section


----------



## Polaris425

fixed


----------



## gpinjason

so it wasn't my stupid computer? :nutkick:


----------



## phreebsd

no. once you said i knew exactly what it was. 
it just wasnt turned on for that forum.


----------

